# Park City Lodging



## roscoepwavetrain (Sep 21, 2009)

howdy, looking for some cheap housing for a week in park city. looking at chateau apres but wondered if there was something similiarly priced that had a hot tub (apparently chateau apres doesn't have one).

thanks


----------

